# University of South Carolina confirms missing student Samantha Josephson found dead



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*University of South Carolina confirms missing student Samantha Josephson found dead*
https://nypost.com/2019/03/30/new-j...ter-who-vanished-near-college-campus-is-dead/

A missing New Jersey woman last seen getting into a car outside a bar in Columbia, SC was found dead Saturday, officials and her family said.
Robbinsville, NJ-native Samantha Josephson, a senior at the University of South Carolina, was last seen getting into a late-model Chevrolet Impala at around 2 a.m. Friday in the city's 5Points area, police said.
Friends said Josephson left the Bird Dog bar alone after a night out with pals, the Daily Gamecock reported.
She may have mistaken the car she got into for a ride share. An Uber did arrive for Josephson, but left when the driver couldn't find her.

"When she didn't show up at her downtown residence and didn't answer repeated phone calls, her friends became concerned and notified [police]," cops said in a statement, The State reported.
Authorities refused to comment yet on how the 21-year-old political science major died.
Her father confirmed her death in a heart-wrenching post Saturday morning.
"I will miss and love my baby girl for the rest of life," Seymour Josephson, wrote on Facebook.
"I could continue to write about her, but it kills me. I sit here and cry while looking at the picture and write this," he said, referring to a shot of the proud dad and a smiling Samantha posing on a couch, her right arm wrapped around his shoulders.
More than 10,000 posts expressing sympathy soon appeared.
"A pain no parent should ever have to bear. Praying for your family, friends and the Robbinsville community," posted Vickie Lawson.
Josephson, who friends said was headed to Drexel University Law School in Philadelphia, is the third USC student to die in a week.
One student committed suicide Monday, and Parker Neff, a USC Salkehatchie baseball player passed away Friday after collapsing on the field, the State reported.
"It has been a difficult week for our extended Carolina family," USC president Harris Pastides said in a statement.
"The loss of a student is never easy but this has been a particularly painful few days as we have experienced loss on several of our campuses. As a family, let's continue to pray for all the families experiencing heartache and grief this week."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Phony Uber Drivers are bad news at bar close especially for drunk women alone.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm still waiting for actual evidence that it was an Uber and not a friends car she got into. Still no information about the plate number, supposed drivers picture, evidence she actually got into that car, who took the picture of that car, where her body was found, how she died.

Should I go on ?

Sounds like they still haven't manufactured a full story to put out.

Another thing to note is that nothing is blurred except the car. How is that possible unless done on purpose ?


----------



## 2020KING (Mar 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Phony Uber Drivers are bad news at bar close especially for drunk women alone.


fake cab drivers arent new

what is new is every 3rd car is a fake cab driver whether apps on or not.

Another reason why this Ponzi scam cant succeed, Im sure every city has least 100 drivers like me who've given cards after everyride to let riders schedule future trips, as "independent contractors" we have that right, so i have least 12 regulars ive poached over the years and if 100 others do thats 1200+ GOOD rides weekly no longer using app, have maybe 20 more that are more every few weeks than every week, some use app because they want receipt or its on an account, other dont need receipt

thats just me 12 riders per month weekly or bi weekly $50-75

& then you have the hustlers with stickers in their windows app off or not even an account that sit outside events, bars, etc waiting for the crowd to come piling out not wanting to wait basically throwing money saying you an uber you an uber, then theres the othe hustlers that roll up on people doing the obvious uber dance almost everywhere in the city who roll window down and before they can say anything rider asks if they an uber & they say no but ill take ya for less what they quote....

everyday its hundreds of thousands of rides going off the books people even try to poach the crappy ones & why not id rather have a $5 bill than a $4 minimum fare

96% going to fail & once they do if they dont have any options im sure they all go this route

& riders dont care as you can see either drunk or just hop in because waiting 5 more minutes is just too much

thats what happens when you steal from labor, they steal right back id guess all the good regular business riders in most markets have a bunch of drivers info to contact for their regular airport trips thanks for the networking opportunity to grow my independent business uber lyft

all thats left are crappy rides & crappy pax

uber on


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is such a sad story, and my heart goes out to her family and friends. Her friends who were out with her will carry guilt for a while.

I feel sad for younger people today to have to deal with so many sickos today and other violence that wasn't so prevalent when I was younger.

I was just reading how they caught the guy, At least her family has some closure.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tudent-Samantha-Josephson-confirmed-dead.html


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://nypost.com/2019/03/31/man-c...w&utm_medium=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> https://nypost.com/2019/03/31/man-c...w&utm_medium=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter


Thank God they caught him !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

South Carolina tragedy could have been avoided if u/l had a better system

How about contacting pax before the pick up or pax must contact the driver via text/phone call ... or some code that driver must present ?To the pax... make it mandatory...maybe scanning drivers app to verify, before pax gets in the car... some sh** like that 
These young college females out of control late night, and they are drunk...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

There is enough security as is.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It's called situational awareness and knowing where tf you're going. If you get into a stranger's car without doing your due diligence you're inviting trouble. This whole thing was 100% avoidable.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

The twitter feeds went off today demanding that Uber should do more.

While it’s a tragedy, (and I hate to support Uber) this does not require an Uber solution.

Each passenger receives a description, license plate, drivers name and photo. No bar codes on vehicles is warranted. 

Interesting that all the spectators said that Uber should do more, I saw very few (on Twitter) advocating for riders to “take responsibility for yourself”.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> The twitter feeds went off today demanding that Uber should do more.
> 
> While it's a tragedy, (and I hate to support Uber) this does not require an Uber solution.
> 
> ...


College females get drunk- take responsibility for yourself does not work with them ...

This guy probably has picked up other girls at 2 am ,not killed them, but assaulted them...


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

mbd said:


> take responsibility for yourself does not work with them ...


It's common for that age...no one is accountable. Far easier moving forward to make someone else change to fit, that which doesn't conform to the individuals ideal "I want it my way".



mbd said:


> This guy probably has picked up other girls at 2 am ,not killed them, but assaulted them...


No doubt, and again, not Uber's issue.

Until it come out he's a deactivated driver.

Apologies for quote errors, under precedent, I blame UP and now require them to make it easier for me to quote...

...instead of me reading the forum formatting styles.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> South Carolina tragedy could have been avoided if u/l had a better system


What would you suggest?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

There is enough security. While I have empathy for the victim, it is her fault she got in the wrong car.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Horrible tragedy but like others said it is 1000% not Uber's fault. The app gives enough information including gps and arrival notifications. I have had a few riders tell me they have just hopped into the first car that stops near them.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

You know what would’ve made this more secure? Painting the vehicles yellow and having the occupational job slapped on the side of door....... LIKE EVERY YELLOW CAB


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

All that has to happen is that Uber makes sure to tell the pax all the information that the pax has on the driver to ensure there is no chance they get into the wrong car.

The app should highlight the picture of the driver, picture of the car, color of the car, exact location of the car just like what happens when you are using Waze and Google Navigation(whereby the pax knows exactly where the car is sitting, it should be no different than the navigation apps knowing exactly where we are at all times), license plate number of the car, etc etc.

It should be in big pictures right in the middle of the app as soon as they make a request, instead of hiding it like they currently do.

Furthermore, the pax should have the option themselves to display a picture for the driver to make it 100% easy for the driver to be able to drive right up to the pax and pick them up instead of playing the (is this my pax by reading their body language game).

Furthermore, if the pax doesn't have a picture uploaded the app should tell the pax to please signal the driver upon their arrival so they know exactly who they are.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NFC or Bluetooth confirmations on pickups. Instant and 100% accuracy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> NFC or Bluetooth confirmations on pickups. Instant and 100% accuracy.


Yeah, instead of just looking at the car, instantly noting it's your car and getting in.....instead, let's go up to every car and put the phone on the car and see if it's the correct car.

Right.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, instead of just looking at the car, instantly noting it's your car and getting in.....instead, let's go up to every car and put the phone on the car and see if it's the correct car.
> 
> Right.


Tap phone to drivers phone nfc. Bluetooth would connect in a certain radius? You don't need to tap every car.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I despise Uber and Lyft and will gladly club them but in this instance it's not their fault.

When you get my;

*Name

*Face pic

*Vehicle make/model

*License number

That information should be enough to make sure you're getting into the right vehicle.

I do a lot of late night bar closing and the number of people who try getting into my car just because it is a late-model sedan is astounding. I have had that happen just waiting for my mom or GF to come out of the store.

Not meaning to be a dick here but this is Darwin at work.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mbd said:


> South Carolina tragedy could have been avoided if u/l had a better system
> 
> How about contacting pax before the pick up or pax must contact the driver via text/phone call ... or some code that driver must present ?To the pax... make it mandatory...maybe scanning drivers app to verify, before pax gets in the car... some sh** like that
> These young college females out of control late night, and they are drunk...


A better system is not to be so drunk and stupid to get into the wrong car. I don't blame the victim because it's the killer who did it, but she made a horrible mistake that caused her her life. It's not Uber's fault. You have the car info and a plate number and drivers name, it's up to you to protect yourself.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dont worry they uber and Lyft has unmatched the rider and driver


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I feel sad for younger people today to have to deal with so many sickos today and other violence that wasn't so prevalent when I was younger.


They were, you just don't get the news as fast.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is really sad.

This is one of the reasons regulators have always been so hard on fortune teller cabs, because you have no idea what car your getting into.


With taxis unless you shell out $1000s for a meter and quality stickers a fortune teller cab stands out as a shady sub standard taxi.


With Uber $1.00 at a print shop is all you need and a victim drunk enough to not check to make sure it’s the right car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> You know what would've made this more secure? Painting the vehicles yellow and having the occupational job slapped on the side of door....... LIKE EVERY YELLOW CAB


We'll consider it once the taxi drivers agree to lower their prices to match what Uber and Lyft pay, and give up the ability to street hail.

Deal?


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> We'll consider it once the taxi drivers agree to lower their prices to match what Uber and Lyft pay.
> 
> Deal?


Why should we lower our prices to unprofitably when it should be Uber/Lyft that must raise their cost


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> Why should we lower our prices to unprofitably when it should be Uber/Lyft that must raise their cost


Why should we paint our cars yellow like yellow cabs?

Answer: We shouldn't, because we're NOT cabs. See how that works?


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Why should we paint our cars yellow like yellow cabs?
> 
> Answer: We shouldn't, because we're NOT cabs. See how that works?


Except you are cabs, now that Lyft is public there is now no denying it since everywhere is now noting Lyft as the "taxi hailing app" that is listed on stock market. Only a matter of time until that knowledge becomes widespread as "well of course their a type of cab service, there is no real difference between them otherwise"


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Frankly, I'm more worried about MY safety.

Pax have a ton of information available to them to make sure they are getting in the right car:

They know the make, model, color, of my car.
They get a picture of my car.
They get my name.
They can track my vehicle to see me arrive.
They get a picture of me - and not the shitty facebook picture I get of them from 10 feet away with a silo cup in front of their face or a picture of their dog/state flag/etc..., no, they get a good, facial recognition level picture of me.
They can change the color of my Lyft/Uber beacons.

That's like 8 bits of information for them.

I get their name - I should say *A *name, chances are it's something made up like "Captain America", "WonderWoman", "Queenie", "The Best" (just an assortment of the useful ones I've gotten) that they've forgotten! Plus, half the time it's a chore to get them to give it to me in a simple sign/countersign exercise:

"Hi, I'm Kev, and your name is?"
"Uber, right?"
"Yes, and I'm Kev, can I have your name please?"
"Doesn't it say in the app?"
"Yes it does and I just need you to confirm it so I can make sure I've got the correct rider, please."
etc...

Which is why my doors are locked until I've confirmed the pax's identity.

Every night I see/hear drivers hollering out their pax's name into a crowd of people:
"PETER, IS THERE A PETER HERE?"?

Then some rando emerges from the crowd...

"Are you Peter?"
"Yes, yes I am." :whistling:

Gee, that seemed safe.:coolio:

The other thing I see drivers do nightly is leave their doors unlocked.

Pax walks up and sticks their head in...
"You Pete?"
"Sure."

And away they go...never to be heard from again.

SMH

Just last night I was staging in front of a hotel here and someone walks up to the car right in front of me, opens the unlocked door and gets in.
About 10 seconds later the pax gets back out, looks at his phone, looks all around at the other RS cars, finally finds the right car (I hope) three cars up.

THIS, this is how that young lady got herself killed.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> Except you are cabs, now that Lyft is public there is now no denying it since everywhere is now noting Lyft as the "taxi hailing app" that is listed on stock market. Only a matter of time until that knowledge becomes widespread as "well of course their a type of cab service, there is no real difference between them otherwise"


Just because the media describes them as taxis doesn't mean that they are. Taxis are more heavily regulated. Taxis can street hail. Taxi rates are often at least 2x as much, and waiting for a driver to show up takes infinitely longer. If you don't like the disadvantages, just about anyone can jump on the rideshare bandwagon and earn the riches that all Uber/Lyft drivers make.

Taxi companies messed up when they chose to embrace the old system rather than compete early on with their new competitors. Because of that, taxis got their asses kicked, and now, after years of victimizing people with high rates and crappy drivers, people are turning their backs to you.

Guess what's for dinner...


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

A college woman was found dead after getting into a car she thought was her Uber. Media hyped (rightfully so) the dangers of getting into the right car. Check picture, license plate, etc... 

What about the drivers picking up total strangers? They have no pic, can use pre paid cards and burner phones, so do you know who you are driving? Are we just sitting victims waiting to pick up some crazy serial murderer?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Relax lady, you are safe, nobody is out there to kill you. It is not very common.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> It's called situational awareness and knowing where tf you're going. If you get into a stranger's car without doing your due diligence you're inviting trouble. This whole thing was 100% avoidable.


Now I'm going to argue we make a living out of people who are in a situation where their judgment is impaired. If they could make reasonable judgement calls they could drive.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Just because the media describes them as taxis doesn't mean that they are. Taxis are more heavily regulated. Taxis can street hail. Taxi rates are often at least 2x as much, and waiting for a driver to show up takes infinitely longer. If you don't like the disadvantages, just about anyone can jump on the rideshare bandwagon and earn the riches that all Uber/Lyft drivers make.
> 
> Taxi companies messed up when they chose to embrace the old system rather than compete early on with their new competitors. Because of that, taxis got their asses kicked, and now, after years of victimizing people with high rates and crappy drivers, people are turning their backs to you.
> 
> ...


What's for dinner is that lack of regulation, heard of this place called NYC? They have cabs that are going nowhere and Uber/Lyft had to conform to regulation there, guess what happens then? The taxi apps become legitimate that's all. Anywhere taxis are regulated but Uber/Lyft is not, all that Uber/Lyft is in those markets is an illegal taxi service


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Now I'm going to argue we make a living out of people who are in a situation where their judgment is impaired. If they could make reasonable judgement calls they could drive.


I agree with that. But I bet she had her legitimate driver waiting for her when she stepped into the wrong car. Had she at least checked that information before getting inside she would still be alive. It isn't Uber's fault this happened. Even if the suggested safety measures had been in place they wouldn't have prevented what happened.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I think she’s asking a valid question. Look at Ted Bundy. No one thought he was a serial killer. He was very charismatic and handsome, that’s how he got his victims. Thankfully, there are not that many serial murderers. 

I don’t think men can always understand what women deal with sometimes. Not trying to be insulting, just stating from experience.

Doing just delivery, I had a man follow me to my car late at night. Thankfully I have a key fob to get in my car quickly. I carry pepper spray, just in case. When I start driving Lyft, I’m keeping a hammer in my car and will only do day hours.

While no one may be out to kill you, that doesn’t mean a pax won’t assault a driver. This guy in SC probably attempted to do this before or started out assaulting women. But only this time was he caught.

She’s right how someone uses a fake name, a prepaid cc, a throw away phone, how would you know who that person is and what that person’s intentions are?

Follow your instinct. If you get a bad vibe, cancel.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> NFC or Bluetooth confirmations on pickups. Instant and 100% accuracy.


Yup like the bump app where you must bump 2 phones next to each other to confirm.

If you're reading this, Lyft; you're welcome.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> What's for dinner is that lack of regulation, heard of this place called NYC? They have cabs that are going nowhere and Uber/Lyft had to conform to regulation there, guess what happens then? The taxi apps become legitimate that's all. Anywhere taxis are regulated but Uber/Lyft is not, all that Uber/Lyft is in those markets is an illegal taxi service


Regulations are needed, but regulation of both sides. Some NYC style regulations are needed, but they need to regulate overpaid companies, not underpaid drivers. If you want equal footing, all drivers should face much stricter background investigations, and rates for both rideshare and taxis should be the same, with no special treatment for taxi monopolies like Mears. (Good luck getting Demmings and his lemmings to do that)



2Cents said:


> Yup like the bump app where you must bump 2 phones next to each other to confirm.
> 
> If you're reading this, Lyft; you're welcome.


Rather than bumping phones, maybe scannable trade dress Uber stickers that must be scanned by the phone of the correct passenger before we allow them into our cars.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Regulations are needed, but regulation of both sides. Some NYC style regulations are needed, but they need to regulate overpaid companies, not underpaid drivers. If you want equal footing, all drivers should face much stricter background investigations, and rates for both rideshare and taxis should be the same, with no special treatment for taxi monopolies like Mears. (Good luck getting Demmings and his lemmings to do that)
> 
> 
> Rather than bumping phones, maybe scannable trade dress Uber stickers that must be scanned by the phone of the correct passenger before we allow them into our cars.


Mears isn't a monopoly actually..

They are just a monopoly at disney, and they pay out the wing-wang for rights to queue there. Also orlando is extremely friendly to independent owner operators. Beyond commercial insurance it's only like $300 a year to get permits to operate in all the tourist areas nearish disney.

I'd be cool with rates being the same, But i know that suggestion is a pipe dream, because i LIVED IT.

Once upon a time there WAS regulation put in by the city of Orlando that treated uber identically to taxis, they even set the rates at the same as taxis. They even had background checks done by the city and a permitting system. They even had identical insurance requirements.

But even when the city had these regulations...

They pretended the rules didn't exist.
And they paid fines the handful of times the drivers got caught

The only uber drivers that actually got permitted where Uber Black cars at the airport. The only part of the city limits that regulators frequently go to.

And the drivers at the airport made crazy bank for a year or so.

Then uber started ignoring all the rules, and then lobbied to change the rules, and now those guys can't make jack.

Even when regulation exists, uber and lyft pretended the regulations didn't exist. And they got away with it because catching uber drivers is like stopping the tide. And enforcing pricing regulations when the company doesn't want to charge that much? That's impossible. Because the customers don't complain and the driver complaining that uber isn't chargin enough?

Good luck with that complaint when you don't have a permit...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

While I’m sad about the tragic event, but I find it hard to blame Uber. Uber provided her the picture of driver, the car model and color, and also plate number. She had so much data in order to identify the driver. Why Uber should be blamed for carelessness of passenger? 
I understand that she was drunk. But what kind of drunk millennial girl should take an Uber alone at 2am midnight? Why her friends let her go?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And also Mrs. Bear...

My point is that if the cars where required to be in a paint scheme and carry a permit in order to have said paint scheme, these tragedies would't happen.

If you.. KNEW that only cars with this garrish paint scheme were legit it would be far easier to spot a legit car.

CLEARLY LEGIT RIDESHARE CAR









$1.00 sticker









CLEARLY LEGIT TAXI










LOL sketchy mobile...










CAN YOU SEE THE DIFFERENCE?

I don't see a difference here...

My POINT is that a garish easily recognizable paint scheme is far harder to copy and far safer because it's easier to spot a legit car.

There's LAWS around town that make it illegal to post "Taxi, Cab, Or Taxicab" on the outside of your car unless you have commercial insurance. You don't even have to get caught picking anyone up.

There's nothing about uber/lyft similar to this.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Mears isn't a monopoly actually..
> 
> They are just a monopoly at disney, and they pay out the wing-wang for rights to queue there. Also orlando is extremely friendly to independent owner operators. Beyond commercial insurance it's only like $300 a year to get permits to operate in all the tourist areas nearish disney.
> 
> ...


Yup. As a commercially insured driver you're supposed to charge $2.40 per mile in the city of Orlando. Fübr made all of their commercially licensed, and insured drivers commit fraud when they sent out an email stating "congratulations. Your fübr Black has been upgraded to Select..." etc
Thus charging below the city mandated rate each and every time a fare was taken from MCO... and yet they got away with it.
Not only did they get away with it, but they also killed that whole industry when they lobbied the state for access to the entire state.

Yea turd bags.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Relax lady, you are safe, nobody is out there to kill you. It is not very common.


So, two posts prior to UberChick's, KenLV posts that he's worried about HIS safety and you choose to jump on UberChick moments after SHE posts? IDK.. maybe you've got a history with her? Maybe you're just a sexist jerk? Regardless...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> So, two posts prior to UberChick's, KenLV posts that he's worried about HIS safety and you choose to jump on UberChick moments after SHE posts? IDK.. maybe you've got a history with her? Maybe you're just a sexist jerk? Regardless...


Maybe I am just a man who likes to flirt? And yes I am a sexist. Men and women are different and it is stupid to claim that they are not. I am definitely not buying into all of this ultra liberal B.S.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Maybe I am just a man who likes to flirt? And yes I am a sexist. Men and women are different and it is stupid to claim that they are not. I am definitely not buying into all of this ultra liberal B.S.


That was flirting??
Also, your response exposed a lot more than you know.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

LetsGoUber said:


> That was flirting??
> Also, your response exposed a lot more than you know.


Yes, that is just my style


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

mbd said:


> South Carolina tragedy could have been avoided if u/l had a better system
> 
> How about contacting pax before the pick up or pax must contact the driver via text/phone call ... or some code that driver must present ?To the pax... make it mandatory...maybe scanning drivers app to verify, before pax gets in the car... some sh** like that
> These young college females out of control late night, and they are drunk...


No....they would prefer to burn another Billion or so on another destined for bankruptcy business.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I would hate to have to deal with additional codes, texts, calls, verifications, signs. Just forget it, one girl, got it bad, why ruin it for everyone? It is not that hard to find your freaking uber car. They have the plate, the car, the driver's name and photo. That is MORE THAN ENOUGH to easily identify a vehicle! If someone does not have the brain or not in the condition to use that info to find a car, what makes you think they will be able to deal with extra codes!?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I would hate to have to deal with additional codes, texts, calls, verifications, signs. Just forget it, one girl, got it bad, why ruin it for everyone? It is not that hard to find your freaking uber car. They have the plate, the car, the driver's name and photo. That is MORE THAN ENOUGH to easily identify a vehicle! If someone does not have the brain or not in the condition to use that info to find a car, what makes you think they will be able to deal with extra codes!?


Not gonna lie we have turned into a nation of reaction legislation, even on unique and rare issues.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And also Mrs. Bear...
> 
> My point is that if the cars where required to be in a paint scheme and carry a permit in order to have said paint scheme, these tragedies would't happen.
> 
> ...


These people already know the color/make/model of my car, and what I look like. Further, they have a LICENSE PLATE NUMBER to reference. How much more hand holding do people require? If they can't figure it out, maybe they shouldn't be using rideshare services.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I agree with that. But I bet she had her legitimate driver waiting for her when she stepped into the wrong car. Had she at least checked that information before getting inside she would still be alive. It isn't Uber's fault this happened. Even if the suggested safety measures had been in place they wouldn't have prevented what happened.





Alexxx_Uber said:


> While I'm sad about the tragic event, but I find it hard to blame Uber. Uber provided her the picture of driver, the car model and color, and also plate number. She had so much data in order to identify the driver. Why Uber should be blamed for carelessness of passenger?


I tend to agree but you do have to look at Uber in at least two aspects here. First, they normalized getting into total stranger's cars and created this unique environment of which these predators can take advantage. Second, their awful pay structure which makes canceling a ride pay MORE than a minimum fare. Had this driver been treated more professionally, perhaps he/she would have worked harder to find her or called and alerted her or something instead of just shuffling as the story implies. Who knows though...

I'm not going to go too hard on a likely impaired and inexperienced college kid who paid the ultimate price for lack of vigilance. Just a sad, tragic situation that hopefully teaches others.



Invisible said:


> Follow your instinct. If you get a bad vibe, cancel.


Well put. I'd only add, never let being polite get in the way of your own safety. Some people, incredibly enough, would rather risk their own safety rather than simply saying "no" or risk offending someone over some ridiculous societal standard. Don't ignore that primitive survival warning just to be civil. (This is a general statement and not related to the case being discussed here)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now they are telling people to ask their Uber or Lyft driver what their name is. When I drove I asked them what their name was to make sure. I guess now as the driver you have to ask them to tell you what your name is.

How many idiots age gonna fall for what's my name, yeah that's me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My name is on your phone, next to the picture of me, which is next to the make/model/year information of the vehicle I'm driving, and with a license plate number that corresponds to the number on the back of my car. 

If that's not enough information for you, please cancel your ride and take the bus instead.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Haven't had a rider that did not check my plate number before getting in. Even when they are completely smashed.
1 isolated incident shouldn't ruin it and complicate it for everyone else globally. However sad that incident might be.

In large though more riders have killed their drivers and nothing been done about that nor do the public even care. What protection measures are their for drivers against random strangers?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

In Charlotte, we only have rear plates and when someone checks my plate I ask what state they live in. Typically the answer is Atlanta, this seems to be a real issue there. Here in Charlotte, your odds of getting killed are equal with an actual Uber/Lyft driver and passenger. Everyone has guns here, so that maybe keeps both pax and drivers more inline. Over 2,000 trips in 9 months and I have had 0 instances of being in a scary situation. For the record, I don't have a gun, but I do have a knife and super bright flashlight with a pointed end. Of course there are times that I clenched driving into different neighborhoods, had 20 squad cars fly past me, been hit by a drunk driver and 2 pukers. All those things are part of being a driver. My worse passengers are usually *****y snowflakes that can't handle their alcohol or are obsessed with something that just happened on social media.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> In Charlotte, we only have rear plates and when someone checks my plate I ask what state they live in. Typically the answer is Atlanta, this seems to be a real issue there. Here in Charlotte, your odds of getting killed are equal with an actual Uber/Lyft driver and passenger. Everyone has guns here, so that maybe keeps both pax and drivers more inline. Over 2,000 trips in 9 months and I have had 0 instances of being in a scary situation. For the record, I don't have a gun, but I do have a knife and super bright flashlight with a pointed end. Of course there are times that I clenched driving into different neighborhoods, had 20 squad cars fly past me, been hit by a drunk driver and 2 pukers. All those things are part of being a driver. My worse passengers are usually @@@@@y snowflakes that can't handle their alcohol or are obsessed with something that just happened on social media.


I know my way around weapons... if your not comfortable with a fire arm I good Bowie knife or a mag-lite would be a good alternative.






HINT..

I don't recommend doing this,

But this guy gives an armed robber a heck of a clobbering and incapacitates him well enough to bring him down, give him some dain bramage, and disarm him. Then the armed robber is stumbling around for a while, that's an effect of him getting hammered that hard in the head.

My personal recommendation, for those who can't/won't carry a fire arm.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IXAJS2/?tag=ubne0c-20










ALSO...

Aside from making solid head thumpers they also make handy flashlights,

And if you care about not wrecking it, hit with the none-bulb end,

In life or death, who cares if you break it.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend firing a gun in a car for the same reason as pepper spray. No place for the noise to escape so now you're ears are done. If you're first instinct is to flee the car, turn and fire then at least your ears will survive.


----------



## raciohurg (Sep 12, 2021)

What a nightmare!
Poor parents. They must still regret their decision to send their daughter to study in another state.
I also thought about going to America to study. But my mom talked me out of it. So I decided to study at home. Did you hear something about Najaf? It's the Islamic University in the south of Iraq. 
I decided to go there. It's close to my family and won't stop my faith from wavering.
Events like this sometimes make me forget about my faith and think that the world is unfair.
But I'm sure the angel Samantha watches over my parents from heaven and will keep them safe.
Rest in peace, beloved daughter of your parents


----------

